# Potential Problem



## Graybeard (May 15, 2015)

Sadly I'm in a rush to complete this cremation urn. A 42 year old friend died in the night and the family would like the urn. He brought the burl over which he cut on his own land some time ago but it's still really wet.

As a precaution I've wrapped it in a garbage bag at night to prevent cracking while I hollow it out. Now I've got rust on the jaws of the chuck, but I can take care of that. I'm wondering about the CA that I put on some of the cracks and ran down between the jaws and the wood. I suspect the jaws may be glued on the wood.

Thinking I'll have to put some CA cleaner on it when I'm ready to take it off. Any other ideas?





Graybeard


----------



## duncsuss (May 15, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, David.

If the CA really has glued the wood to the chuck, you might find that cranking hard on the chuck mechanism is enough to break the bond. It looks like you have the jaws gripping in expansion mode (inside a recess) rather than clamped around a tenon/spigot, so try first by closing the jaws a little. If one of the jaws remains glued after the other 3 have broken free, lock the drive shaft and try applying "shear force" by twisting the workpiece (as if you are tightening the chuck onto the drive shaft).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear it David. My only advice is not get in a hurry even if you have to help the family understand you cannot speed things like this up beyond what nature and you helping it along with (maybe using Cliff's freezing technique or something else) will allow, even if he has to have a temporary urn.



duncsuss said:


> It looks like you have the jaws gripping in expansion mode (inside a recess) rather than clamped around a tenon/spigot, so try first by closing the jaws a little.



I inserted his image for him so you can hopefully see it better. His blank is held by a tenon not a recess.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> His blank is held by a tenon not a recess.


Thanks, Kevin.

So ... slightly different approach: when I'm turning wet wood, it nearly always becomes loose in the jaws as it dries. It might still be worth cranking the jaws tighter around the tenon as step one, just to see if it breaks the glue bond, then loosen the jaws. I can't see how it could remain glued to more than a single jaw if you're able to open up the chuck ... at which point, a gentle tap with a mallet on the surface next to the jaw should break it free. (Maybe use a stick to get the force exactly where you want it.)


----------



## woodintyuuu (May 15, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Sadly I'm in a rush to complete this cremation urn. A 42 year old friend died in the night and the family would like the urn. He brought the burl over which he cut on his own land some time ago but it's still really wet.
> 
> As a precaution I've wrapped it in a garbage bag at night to prevent cracking while I hollow it out. Now I've got rust on the jaws of the chuck, but I can take care of that. I'm wondering about the CA that I put on some of the cracks and ran down between the jaws and the wood. I suspect the jaws may be glued on the wood.
> 
> ...


The pc you are making looks to be cherry burl? If it is heres a foolproof method of drying it quickly, liberrally soak end of pc with thin super glue this is no time to be stingy! shoot it in bottom inside also , and around inside of entry hole. microwave urn on high for 3 minutes , and let cool! completley small fissures may develop but hit them quickly with super glue immed. weigh pc. you will probably have to cook it 5 or six times over cupla hours . record weight each time you cook if you lose 20% of weight you are real close and need to be careful you dont scorch the pc. also turn the pc in the oven so you do not cook it same way every time. you will be able to complete the pc today. If you can stand the CS gas it is really good if you do the superglue endgrain soaking after first cook while the pc is hot it really penetrates better then but do it outside. oh if ya smell cherrys cooking you have gone a little far. PS sorry for the loss cl

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pinky (May 15, 2015)

David,
CA glue is not that strong and the force of moving the jaws should break that bond quite easily. However, I think the bigger issue is if you rush the completion of this turning, it will continue to dry, move, crack, long after you deliver it. You could try getting close to finish and then microwave the piece for short spurts on a low setting to move things along. Let it cool after each run in the micro and see if water is escaping. After you feel it is dry, rechuck and turn back to round. This is a gamble at best but if you feel this piece of wood needs to be hurried, you could try it.


----------



## Graybeard (May 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Once the family gets it they said they'll bury it. So they say but I suspect someone will want to keep it for awhile.

Hope to finish the hollowing today, then well see what the moisture is.

Graybeard


----------

